# Is there any such thing as BBQ sauce in a dry, powdered form?



## larry_stewart

Im not sure if this is a spice question or not, but i was curious if BBQ sauce can be purchased in a powder form, so u can sprinkle it on fries , pop corn, or something like that.  I guess id be interested in sour cream and onion, cool ranch and other flavors as well.


----------



## Selkie

Pringles and potato chip makers do it!


----------



## Andy M.

Never heard of BBQ sauce powder.

You could use dry rubs or seasoning mixes to flavor chips.  Consider Emeril's Essence, seasoned salts, ranch dressing powder.


----------



## larry_stewart

Selkie said:


> Pringles and potato chip makers do it!



Which is why I was wondering if it was available to the general public.



Andy M. said:


> Never heard of BBQ sauce powder.
> 
> You could use dry rubs or seasoning mixes to flavor chips.  Consider Emeril's Essence, seasoned salts, ranch dressing powder.




I was thinking of trying some dry rubs.  Never tried Emeril's products, but Ill give it a shot.


----------



## Wyogal

Try this discussion...
How do I make BBQ flavoring for potato chips? | Ask Metafilter


----------



## babetoo

larry_stewart said:


> Im not sure if this is a spice question or not, but i was curious if BBQ sauce can be purchased in a powder form, so u can sprinkle it on fries , pop corn, or something like that. I guess id be interested in sour cream and onion, cool ranch and other flavors as well.


 

check out spicesetc.com. if anyone has it they will. have dried wine for heavens sake.


----------



## GrillingFool

Gates BBQ makes a seasoning blend that is darn tasty on fries. Ranch dressing mix, taco seasoning mix, onion soup mix... all of these are potential flavorings for chips and fries and such. 

Just wander thru the store and look for mixes and rubs and give them a whirl!


----------



## justin0914

I think it is possible, but you should buy professional machine, and learn that how to mix the chili powder with salt, water, and you should heat them to kill germ, so little complex, if not need large volume, better buy the BBQ sauce directly.


----------



## Make it yourself

*I got ya Larry*

Powdered Barbecue sauce is possible and great for when you are making homemade potato chips but I also put it on my homemade fries.  It's a real money saver, you can make tons of chips for the price you would normally pay for a single bag at the grocery store so you can still give your family some of the small luxuries in this time of economic crunch, no pun intended!  lol,  Here ya go: this makes 6 cups of Powdered Barbecue Sauce. 

4 cups sugar
8 tablespoons seasoned salt
8 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons garlic salt
8 teaspoons black pepper
4 teaspoons onion salt
4 teaspoons dry mustard

This recipe belongs to Mindy, Louisiana, USA


----------



## CraigC

Welcome to DC! BTW, the last activity for Larry was 6-27-09, according to his profile.


----------



## Rocklobster

Make it yourself said:


> Powdered Barbecue sauce is possible and great for when you are making homemade potato chips but I also put it on my homemade fries.  It's a real money saver, you can make tons of chips for the price you would normally pay for a single bag at the grocery store so you can still give your family some of the small luxuries in this time of economic crunch, no pun intended!  lol,  Here ya go: this makes 6 cups of Powdered Barbecue Sauce.
> 
> 4 cups sugar
> 8 tablespoons seasoned salt
> 8 teaspoons paprika
> 2 teaspoons garlic salt
> 8 teaspoons black pepper
> 4 teaspoons onion salt
> 4 teaspoons dry mustard
> 
> This recipe belongs to Mindy, Louisiana, USA



That's a good one.  I like to add a few dashes of liquid smoke to this dry mix.  Just crumble and mix it up with your fingers and it blends in quite nicely. Cumin, corriander, and coarse ground black pepper are also good to add to this mix

You can also use this multi purpose mix to rub onto meat or veg and cook in the oven. Homefries, chili's. Whatever.


----------



## lyndalou

I'm with Andy. Try Emeril's Essence.


----------



## jabbur

My first thought was popcorn flavors. I've used Jolly Time butter flavors and know that other companies make different ones.  Found this website that has a bunch.
Popcorn Seasonings : Popcorn Recipes : Online Shop | Kernel Season's


----------



## Make it yourself

Thank you CraigC, for the welcome, I realize that the question was old, however that did not diminish the value of the answer.


----------



## CraigC

Make it yourself said:


> Thank you CraigC, for the welcome, I realize that the question was old, however that did not diminish the value of the answer.


 
You directed your answer to Larry. I was just pointing out how long its been since he was around, in case you expected a reply from him. No biggy.


----------

